# Can you explain the production evaluation for me?



## freedomfrom4 (Nov 4, 2009)

Here is one. What does all this stuff mean. I have found what some of it means but not all of it.

http://adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001283648

Production Parameter Value 
SG 
Registry PB 
Fluid Merit $ 24 
Lactations 4 
Average ME Milk 2901 
Average ME Fat 128 
Average ME Protein 104 
Milk PTA 157 
Fat Reliability 46 
Fat PTA 8.9 
Fat % PTA 0.10 
Protein Reliability 46 
Protein PTA 5.9 
Protein % PTA 0.02 
Milk, Predicted Producing Ability 385 
Fat, Predicted Producing Ability 199 
Protein, Predicted Producing Ability 122 
Percentile Rank 96


----------



## freedomfrom4 (Nov 4, 2009)

I found this link, but it doesn't help me much. 
http://adga.org/pages_adga/ReadPedigree.htm
Can anyone contribute?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

With so many on DHIR, I am not sure why nobody is answering..............


----------



## freedomfrom4 (Nov 4, 2009)

Come on people. It is hot outside. Sit in front of the air and type me some answers


----------



## cstafford (May 30, 2010)

I am hoping to read and learn from the answers if you get any.


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm (Feb 10, 2009)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> With so many on DHIR, I am not sure why nobody is answering..............


Think we were all waiting for you to give the answers....


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

The person who could explain it to you the best would be Lisa Shepherd, ADGA's Performance Programs Coordinator. There are a couple of things I can tell you, such as "SG" means Superior Genetics; "Registry PB" means she's a purebred doe; "Lactations 4" means she's freshened four times; "ME" means "Mature Equivalent," a prediction of how much milk, butterfat and/or protein she will produce during her lactation. I can't speak to predicted transmitting ability ("PTA") . . . even though I've listened to Lisa and Daniel talk about this several times, I'm enough math challenged to where it makes no sense to me.


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

See if this will help.................

http://www.caldairygoats.com/readperfped.htm


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm (Feb 10, 2009)

Here is one of my Nubian does and the way I read hers. Not saying it is right and I hope someone corrects me where I am wrong so that I can learn also. This is what I remember from learning on Dairy cattle. 

Please do not copy or cross post this without my permission, I belong to many different forums and have the ability to post myself and send e-mails when I feel it is necessary.


Production Parameter	Value
SG	SG
Has been classified as having Superior Genetics for the breed. 
This takes into account her milk records, type and those of her ancestors and what it is thought her kids will do in the future.

Registry	PB
She is in the Purebred registry books

Fluid Merit $	43
What dollar amount she should give above and beyond other goats of her breed in a dairy setting. This is not an actual $ amount based on any one area of the country, but if the norm is set at 0, then she will give a higher value of milk. Clear as mud?

Lactations	3
She has had 3 lactations that the data can be based upon.

Average ME Milk	3449
For her 3 lactations she has produced an avg of 3449 pounds of milk, per lactation

Average ME Fat	167
For her 3 lactations she has produced an avg. of 167 pounds of fat, per lactation

Average ME Protein	125
For her 3 lactations she has produced an avg. of 125 pounds of milk solids, per lactation

Milk PTA	312
PTA stands for Predicted Transmitting Ability. 
The PTA is the amount by which an average doe or buck kid is expected to out-perform others in the herd that are average.
It is a best estimate calculation. 
When looking at a goats PTA the actually number is not as important as the rank among all the animals in the herd. 
The PTA is based heavily on the records of the parents when no offspring are recorded. 
It is important that PTA’s are compared within a herd with a common sire or dam as the reference to get a full picture as to the full PTA of each trait.
Milk PTA is the standing in the herd as a whole for this individual.

Fat Reliability	46
This is a confidence rating from 1 to 100
It is only as good as the data and the amount of data that is known. Less data means a lower confidence rating.
Based upon her records and those of her relatives there is a 46% chance that her offspring will be as good or better than her

Fat PTA	13.7
So she is 13.7 above the rest of the herd Average of 0

Fat % PTA	0.01
This is the percentage, based on available data, in her home herd, that she will help improve the herd overall. Since it is based on her home herd, if she was to be brought into another herd, or one of her bucks, she might be able to significantly improve fats in the milk through offspring. Remember that when you are looking at this data that it is an average and estimation based on like individuals of her herd done to help a herds(person) see what animals are valuable genetic assets in their herd.

Protein Reliability	46
This is a confidence rating from 1 to 100
It is only as good as the data and the amount of data that is known. Less data means a lower confidence rating.
Based upon her records and those of her relatives there is a 46% chance that her offspring will be as good or better than her in her home herd.

Protein PTA	10.2
She is 10.2 above her herdmates average of 0

Protein % PTA	-0.03
This is the percentage, based on available data, in her home herd, that she will help improve or take away from the herd overall. 
Since her % is a negative, it means that she produced less solids compared to her herdmates and ancestors PTA of her. But since it is based on her home herd, and they are high producing with long lactations, one of her bucks might be able to significantly improve solids in the milk through offspring in another herd. 


Milk, Predicted Producing Ability	860
Amount of pounds of milk expected in each future lactation, based on both her records and the records of her paternal siblings that are submitting records to the data base.

Fat, Predicted Producing Ability	448
Amount of pounds of fat expected in each future lactation, based on both her records and the records of her paternal siblings that are submitting records to the data base.

Protein, Predicted Producing Ability	277
Amount of pounds of milk solids expected in each future lactation, based on both her records and the records of her paternal siblings that are submitting records to the data base.

Percentile Rank	99
Her ranking percentile for all Nubian goats who had records submitted

You have to do some research though and read each record thoughly to get the bigger picture. See these stats are a little off because she never produced a doeling and most of her bucklings are in dairies that do not submit results. I can see that she produces much more milk than is predicted when her sire’s offspring are averaged, so maybe he was not a genetic match for the milk volume with some of her “step-moms”, but her proteins/solids could be better, so I would look for a buck to breed her to that might help improve it in offspring. I also know though that she was moved a lot during her life and might not have gotten the nutrition to produce milk protein. So genetically she might be above average even for her herd.

So now that everything has been reviewed, if you were to just compare her to XYZ goat in another herd, you might think well she is nothing special really, she produces a lot of milk, but her PTA is below average for solids and that is what you need for cheese. But half the data is based on the home herd for PTA within a bubble of the herd. You would need to look at the herd and make a decision as to whether you liked what they did and if they are the direction you wanted to go in. See in my eyes she is special to my breeding program and it looks like she might be Top 10 material in all three categories for 2010, so that is something to celebrate.


----------



## freedomfrom4 (Nov 4, 2009)

That is awesome. Thank you. I needed it in normal people talk.


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks Janie and NBF If I read about PTIs and PTAs enough times and explained in different ways maybe the information will stick. LOL


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

[email protected] that was fabulous, thank you! This is one of those things that I have always struggled to "get". You helped me get a foothold here! It may also be one of those things where understanding is helped by "doing", hopefully when we add milk test these numbers will be more 'real'.


----------



## Tracy in Idaho (Oct 26, 2007)

That's not quite correct --

ME is "mature equivalent" IE - lbs of milk or butterfat a doe’s lactation is projected to be at maturity (3 yrs old) based on the current lactation/age of doe to date. 

It is not the average of what she has produced to date.


----------



## cariboujaguar (Feb 9, 2009)

I know nothing about this; could we get a mod or admin to concur with the break down Natural Beauty Farm posted?

Wanna make sure I'm learning it right the first time lol.


----------

